

Hire Anonymously – Tech Hiring by a Dev, for Devs - sankho
https://www.hireanonymously.com/

======
hahamrfunnyguy
I like the anonymous aspect, and knowing what a company is willing to pay for
a given position helps as a candidate, but I didn't see any advantages for the
employers.

The problem for employers is getting quality candidates in for interviews.
Recruiters can bring lots of candidates in, but often candidates aren't the
right fit or high quality.

If you could find a way to vet quality candidates without commissions, you'd
have an interesting product. This is the hard part, because usually the best
people never have to really look for work. What remains?

\- People out of work because they are not skilled or have outdated skills \-
People who would like to switch jobs, but are doing something very specialized
so there are limited opportunities \- Someone who may switch if given a
tantalizing opportunity

~~~
soham
There is another class of people (in tech industry atleast): Engineers who are
rusty and/or who don't interview well.

Tech is so interesting and varied, that my hypothesis is, that there is
sizeable chunk of people, who'd switch jobs if interviewing for the next one
weren't a big deal. They are solid programmers, with anywhere from 2 to 25
years of experience, but are super rusty in their data-structures, algorithms
and system-design skills. They have been at their companies for a few years,
have lost touch with interviewing and don't have enough help to get back in
shape.

I started out to validate my hypothesis by starting a bootcamp for technical
interviewing: [http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com).
We kick their practice back into gear in a very comprehensive way. It's going
better than I'd ever thought I could make of it.

~~~
sankho
This is a great idea. The technical interview is indeed a skillset (on either
side of the table) and it's great to see more efforts focused on educating
people to do well with them.

------
sankho
So I'm a web developer. A few months ago I went through the job hunt process,
and asked myself "What could be better about this?," and I came up with Hire
Anonymously. (cool story; I know)

The basic idea is to help tech talent control their identity & ascertain
critical job details like pay & location info before starting the interview
process. So far basically just a signup to gauge interest.

Hoping to get feedback from the tech community on the concept, so I thought:
"Why not Show HN?" (side note, I put this on Show HN and I'm pretty sure it's
not appropriate as an email signup so I reposted).

Would really appreciate any thoughts you all have!

------
djwj
"All hiring managers and applicants on our platform are vetted by tech
professionals..."

When the profiles are being vetted, have the already been vetted?

